

Politician suggests an embedded chip to prevent use of welfare benefits abroad - velmu
http://www.metropolitan.fi/entry/finnish-politician-suggests-people-be-embedded-with-a-chip-to-prevent-misuse-of-social-welfare-benefits-abroad

======
jarcane
Perussuomalaiset are increasingly becoming an international embarrassment. It
seems like I only see our politicians in the international news when they've
either said something racist again, or they're negotiating how best to put the
screws to Greece next.

~~~
jmnicolas
Don't worry, I don't think there's one country on earth where one can be proud
of one's politicians.

Btw I'm French, do you feel my pain now ? ;-)

